# resign during probation period but left without cancelation of visa



## vickyPak (Jan 15, 2016)

dear members I resigned from my company during probation period and give no notice period to them then suddenly due to some emergency I've to left the country within 2 days from the date of resignation and couldn't cancel my visa now I'm in my country and doing job and can't go back to cancel my visa so I requested my company in UAE to cancel the visa they're saying that you've to come in UAE to cancel the visa otherwise they'll declare me absconder and put life time ban on me, can anyone guide me what should I do in this situation keep in mind I couldn't go back to UAE as currently I'm doing job in my country. but I don't want to be life time ban.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I think the Company is correct in their interpretation of the law. You have to depart the country properly to have the visa cancelled, they're quite in their rights to have you declared an absconder.

By putting you as an absconder, at least they get the visa cancelled and returned back into their allocation to use for someone else.

By acting the way you have, you're effectively blocking the Company's visa and stopping them from employing someone else under the visa you held.

So you have two choices...

1). Enjoy your lifetime ban
2). Do the decent thing and come back to clear the books properly.


----------

